
Mozilla Statement on Immigration Executive Order - happy-go-lucky
https://blog.mozilla.org/blog/2017/03/06/mozilla-statement-immigration-executive-order/
======
prepend
I know this is an old refrain, but do I need to know Mozilla's position on
executive orders? I feel uncomfortable saying they should shut up, but there
needs to be an easy way to filter out non-relevant statements from companies I
follow until I have a few minutes and go looking for them.

I'd like to have a clearer way to follow only technical posts from Mozilla and
others.

~~~
k-mcgrady
Read the headline and then decide 'I don't want to know' and move on. If
you're issue is knowing that they've even got a public position on an issue
that's different but if the issue is just that you don't want to know their
position, don't read it.

------
orloffm
As an Eastern European O&O developer, I can only hope that they will support
the H1B visa reform with the same wording and the same dedication. It's
impossible for talent to get into US. Amazon recruiters directly say that
they'd rather hire you to Vancouver and transfer you later than even attempt
to play the 30% chance lottery. Why does this anti-Trump hysteria take over
logic in the US is beyond my understanding. Only if Mozilla is interested in
Indian slaves and uses all the buzzwords as keywords for hiring them.

~~~
mehta
A few points to point out: from your post, it sounds like Amazon never applies
for h1b which is not true. They just don't prefer to use it for a person who
is not already in USA. They do apply for the visa where it makes sense.

If they chose to go h1b route, they will have to apply for a visa and then
wait for 6 months before the person can actually work(and the developer could
still choose to not join thereby making the visa application useless).
Clearly, going through Canada is a better option for them.

------
a_imho
And then their next article reads like this:

These are significant issues. Mozilla and the National Science Foundation are
committed to finding solutions by supporting bright people and big ideas
across the U.S.

Today, Mozilla is announcing the National Science Foundation-sponsored
Wireless Innovation for a Networked Society (WINS) Challenges: two U.S.-based
competitions with $1 million in prize money each.

------
ams6110
> we believe ideas and innovations must flow freely across borders

Those things don't strictly require people to flow freely across borders, less
so today then ever.

------
_yosefk
Perhaps Mozilla could take a cue from OK Cupid, which blocked Firefox to
protest Eich's nomination as Mozilla's CEO, and stop rendering US government
websites or perhaps a random list of websites related to Trump or his
supporters. Then a Trump-supporting CEO of some ISP can throttle HTTP traffic
issued by Mozilla. Then a Trump-opposing CPU manufacturer can build into their
hardware some logic detecting the word "Trump" preceded by a positive
adjective from a list and hard-reset the CPU. Then a Trump-supporting DRAM
controller vendor can drop writes to DRAM if the burst contains the word
"Clinton."

And then perhaps users, consumers and other innocent bystanders will finally
rise as one and stake all these people. And we shall have peace.

~~~
mcherm
> Perhaps Mozilla could [...] stop rendering US government websites or perhaps
> a random list of websites related to Trump or his supporters.

The STRONG commitment on the part of Mozilla to NEVER engage in such tactics
is one of the reasons I make it my preferred browser. I have no objection to
their expressing their political beliefs through press releases, even if I am
not sure it rises to the level of "newsworthiness" to be upvoted on Hacker
News.

